# Kribensis Breeding



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I am wondering what is the best way to get a pair or two of kribensis? I have a 46 gal tank and was hoping to get two pairs in it if possible(want to keep the fry alive so they can reach a half inch or so). The tank is freshly planted with 8 crypts(hoping to get some more plants to divide territories for them). I have three large pieces of slate and two 4" clay pots for breeding caves. To help keep aggression within the pair(s) down I have 9 cherry barbs in currently. And let me know if two pairs will or will not fit, the tank is 3ft long.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the tanks demension? You gave us three feet but what's the width and height?


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

The tank is a bow front, 36"L 20"H 18"W at tip of the bow, sides are 12" before the bow.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Today I was suppose to be able to pick up two male and two female kribs for the 46 gallon, but the wholesaler who delivers to my lfs didnt send them so instead I got what appeared to be an established pair from what she had. There was another smaller pair, but they were in the same tank as the pair I got(very nice colors on them, female showing a nice pink-red belly which is nice and fat; the male is nicely colored but lost some color from stress and has some minor tears in his tail). So I have one pair for sure unless transport broke them up, and will hopefully get another pair next tuesday. When I add them I am going to rearrange the whole tank, which is no big deal as of right now it is only 8 crypts, two pots and 4 pieces of slate. And will also pick up some java ferns and swords to add, which will hopefully get rid of the current pairs territory. Any other pointers would be good!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure I'd try two pairs in such a small footprint. Very very iffy.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I will hold off on two pairs then. Any idea on about how many fry will make it per batch? Looking at the female right now, she looks like she is about 3" and the male is slightly shorter in length. I am sure the gender is right because the larger one has a rounded tailfin and the smaller one has the pointed tailfin.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Rammer said:


> Thanks, I guess I will hold off on two pairs then. Any idea on about how many fry will make it per batch? Looking at the female right now, she looks like she is about 3" and the male is slightly shorter in length. I am sure the gender is right because the larger one has a rounded tailfin and the smaller one has the pointed tailfin.


My kribs usually produce anywhere from 20-40 in a spawn. They are really good parents and don't think I have lost any what so ever, unless they were eaten for one reason or another.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

That is good then, way better than my german blue rams... I had a pair spawn once every 9days, and got maybe 5 spawns out of them but no babies  Then when I decided that I wanted to take the female out she stopped filling up with eggs, quite odd, I didnt do anything different. I think she ate the wrigglers right after they hatched, and the male did everything he could to keep her away, but I was thinking and saw this as the mid spawn fight lol


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you guys tell me how to post pictures? So I can post some of my new Kribs


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Open an account with Photobucket and upload photos. Copy the appropriate link given and paste in your post. Hit the preview button to view before you post .


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, will be getting those pics up soon! Just to get them to hold still long enough. What foods would you recommend for conditioning the kribs? I have fed them earthworm flakes the past two days. I am going to start mixing in some brine shrimp flakes, freeze dried bloodworms, and some frozen brine shrimp/ mysis shrimp. Other food options would be good, would some veggies help too?


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Before these pictures were taken, I noticed the pair vibrating at each other, which as far as I know is them courting. The male has gotten more aggressive, chasing the barbs away from both of the pots in the tank, and the female's tube is starting to show. Here are the pics.

Male
http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x45 ... ibs007.jpg

Female
http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x45 ... ibs006.jpg

Both
http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x45 ... ibs005.jpg

I have noticed that even tho they were vibrating yesterday they aren't going into the posts or guarding them. They are going behind the pots, hiding between the pot and the glass and it looks like they did some digging behind one. Should I bury the pots in to the gravel? They are 4" in diameter and one is dug in a little and the other is on top of the gravel that is in a pit.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes bury anything with weight. I lost a male that pinned himself under a piece of sandstone when digging. When they start to spawn they will dig a bunch.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have great news!! The pair has spawned within the past couple of hours, only thing is that they didn't lay them in a cave, but on the back of a flower pot... now I will know if the babies make it to the wriggler stage. The cherry barbs dont quite get the fact that they shouldn't be around, but the male will hopefully show them the way.

Here is a pic of the eggs, about 63 of them right now, but it doesnt look like they are done yet becaues the male is still fertilizing them.
http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x45 ... ibs102.jpg
Fun watching the parents peep into the hole in the back


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm guessing the opening on those pots are too big. It seems like female kribs like tight quarters to lay there eggs in, which is what it looks like she chose by your pic.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I got 4" diameter pots because my lfs store owner and retailer said to get that size for them. I guess before they spawn again I will bury it down more for them... The eggs from these Kribs are larger than I am used to seeing being that I was breeding rams lol, but at least these guys have a better reputation as parents. Can't wait to see the fry


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Take the pots and put them open side down, knock out a hole as an opening, and they'll love 'em. Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Good idea, I will try that after the fry are free swimming, and the parents are about ready to give them the boot. I guess this whole fish are receptive to water changes when a front moves in is true. I changed water yesterday because of there once a week schedule and now it is storming and has been hot and humid the past few days. Any ideas on what I could use as a night light for the kribs, I have read it helps them keep an eye on the babies at night.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Got up this morning and noticed the male wasn't really chasing my barbs away from the eggs, but more interested in trying to get through the glass. I dont know if it because I have the light on and the lights for the tank aren't going to be on for a couple of hours. The female hovers over the area where the eggs are peeking about, and just went to the other side of the tank, good thing the barbs don't know there is a snack in the tank. I may add another pair so that the parents don't feel like guarding everything when they should focus on the corner. The other pair would probably be a P. taeniatus of some sort, thinking of a yellow morph.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Kribs would most likely crush the P.taeniatus ... they are not near as territorial as kribs are.

Adding a single krib might help as it would act as a target fish, but be ready with a divider if you go that route.

Also remember it usually takes most cichlids a few tries to get it right, and they learn during the process.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there any other pelvicachromis species that would maybe be aggressive enough to hold their own? Or would jewels work?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd just leave them to it and not add any more cichlids.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Good point, I will just leave them. How big will the fry get before the parents will spawn? And after the next spawn would the fry be okay until they get to about an inch or need to be removed before hand?


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I have an update on my first krib spawn. The eggs are almost done hatching after 3 days, and the parents are moving them to the area they dug out prior to spawning. If it wasn't for the one wiggler I saw on the back of the pot, I would have thought the eggs got eaten. Now one question, is it normal for only about half of the eggs to make it to the wriggler stage? Then is it about only another half that make it to free swimming?


----------



## ballroomcoghlan (Nov 12, 2009)

Be careful what you ask for. Pelvicachromis Pulchers will breed and breed alot. I currently have over 100 fry from various spawns. Luckily my LFS's take most of them but they have taken over two 40g tanks. I also had mom kill the spawning male because of fighting over caretaking. Wonderful fish but be careful because you may end up with a species tank before you know it! :roll:


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, it seems like initially there were more fry than eggs. Now only about half of the fry are free swimming than on day 3 of free swimming. How can I get the babies to eat powdered flake food? I suck some up in a turkey baster and squirt it down to them, but mom and dad eat most of it then it goes into the gravel. Is it possible that the babies have enough microscopic life that they are eating, or maybe algea? Thanks for the info on the breeding and breeding a lot. I am going to be swaping the Pulchers out for Bipindi's of Dehane's.


----------

